# Fair Deal scheme - what happens if person dies within 3 years of joining scheme?



## Bluebean (1 Jul 2013)

hi all, 

If a person is on the fair deal scheme and is not availing of the nursing home loan (so paying their way as such as they go), but the person passes away after 2 years of being on the scheme - is there a balance to be paid to the HSE to 'make up' to the 3 years?


----------



## STEINER (1 Jul 2013)

If the person dies after 2 years and is paying per week/per month for their care etc, that is the end of paying for care.


----------

